# Guro Laura Holmes



## Ric Flair (Dec 7, 2005)

Does anyone know her???  I need your opinions on her principles and teachings.  I might consider learning from her if she is a good person and has good knowledge and experience.  I hear she does seminars and workshops in the U.S AND Canada???

Thanks.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 7, 2005)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> Does anyone know her??? I need your opinions on her principles and teachings. I might consider learning from her if she is a good person and has good knowledge and experience. I hear she does seminars and workshops in the U.S AND Canada???
> 
> Thanks.



If this is the same Laura I meet a few years ago. she is in the Toronto area. I have seen her teach so I cannot speak to that issue. She seemed to be a nice person the few days I talked to her a few minutes.  I have not talked to her since nor have I kept abreast of her seminars or if she has a school. 

Sorry for not being more help, good luck.


----------



## Ric Flair (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for your knowledge.  I appreciate it.  Peace.


----------



## taong tahimik (Dec 9, 2005)

Check out her site http://www.combatscience.net
She can breakfall on concrete!


----------



## Ric Flair (Dec 10, 2005)

taong tahimik said:
			
		

> Check out her site http://www.combatscience.net
> She can breakfall on concrete!


 
^^^ is that a good thing or a bad thing???


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2005)

That's what I hd to do for my green belt in karate many, many years ago...a diving breakfall over a chair, on concrete. I look back now and wonder why that was important.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> That's what I hd to do for my green belt in karate many, many years ago...a diving breakfall over a chair, on concrete. I look back now and wonder why that was important.



Well I have slipped on ice in between cars and have done a break fall to avoid serious injury. Not sure of the reasons for requiring it, for the techniques can be learned on matts. The only issue might be confidence that you can execute it anywhere.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 10, 2005)

taong tahimik said:
			
		

> Check out her site http://www.combatscience.net
> She can breakfall on concrete!



What associations if any is she affiliated with?

Who promoted here?

I knew she was invovled with the WEKAF tournaments, I did not know she had been teaching FMA professionally. 

Just curious now


----------

